# Brass Track Starter Set



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

So before I accumulate too much steel track, can someone please suggest an affordable starter kit that comes with brass track?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you talking about Bachmann tubular steel track (rusts out doors for indoors only) or stainless steel (doesn't rust out doors)? All starter sets with track have 4' diameter curves. This will limit you to small 2 axle engines and cars. What kind of a railroad empire are you planning? Buy track once not twice, or three times, like I have. Unless your plans are limited to small layouts, like under the Christmas Tree.

New track seems expensive, but it lasts for ever. Sometimes you can find used track on ebay or at train shows. This is usually very usable, but may need some cleaning.


Chuck


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

I have plenty of Bachmann tubular steel track. I'm not so worried about the 4' diameter - initially I plan to stay indoors. But I would like to stop expanding my indoor steel and start replacing now with small chunks of brass. If there are starter kits that come with brass track, I imagine it would be a more economical approach than piecing together. Then I can stay indoors while I plan for the yard..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I have heard, connecting Bachmann tubular track to solid rail, brass, takes some effort. I think you have to make special joiners.


Chuck


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry if I'm not being clear. My goal is to rid myself of tubular track and replacing it with brass that I will eventually move outdoors. I'm suggesting that it's perhaps best to get a starter set out two that comes with brass track. I'll toss (sell) the Bachmann and start building up the brass. 

I'm still all over the place with this hobby. May end up liquidating my n and ho to pay for it. I may go aluminum. Just trying to get data points for planning.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

You might want to consider a Piko starter set................Jim


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

You might want to consider a Piko starter set................Jim


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I can second that the Piko starter set is a pretty good deal.

I'm just getting started (planning stages, mostly) and I bought a Piko BR80 freight starter set (38120), just to dip my toe in, as it were. This includes the BR80 engine, a box car and gondola, and a 4' circle of track, also a 2 amp transformer and throttle. Separately I bought four pieces of two-foot straight. For ~$440, this was not a bad start and my kids were thrilled when I filled the smoke unit of the BR80 and ran it around the oval set up in our basement.

However, I'm thinking that unless the starter set has an engine and rolling stock that you really want to run outside (I'm modeling pre-war Germany) you'd be better served to just order larger radius track off ebay. I'll use the R1 brass curves for the industrial section of my layout, but all the advice I've received indicates that it's better to run larger curves (my current plan has 10' curves for the main line). 

I've bought additional matching Piko cars off eBay, still in the box, for ~$30, and the engine sells for around $150, so I think if you're careful and patient, you might do better to pick things up separately. Especially as it sounds like you already have engines and rolling stock and a throttle/transformer.

These are just my thoughts (and I'm barely getting started)


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want American type train you can get PRR starter set ($275) with 0-6-0 steam engine...............Jim


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My question is what kinds of engines and cars do you want to run outdoors? If you want to run engines and cars that are longer than those in a starter set, the starter set track will have to be replaced with larger diameter curves. 


Buy your brass track once, not twice
Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought starter sets and the 2 foot radius track was what I used indoors, 2 sets worth for my layout on the floor. So far I used 2 circles of track indoors, and outside I used another 2 sets of track on small loops. 
My mainline is all 8 foot diameter or more. 

The rest of my set track can be sold on E-bay and the track now sells for more than I paid for the sets!!! 
I just won a Playmobil set on the bay and the track being sold after I get it will cover more than half the set cost. 
Gotta love this hobby!!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

HI,
Wholesale Trains has very good prices especially PIKO.
TOM


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom Wholesale Trains Piko prices are MAP price . Most dealers sell at that price Some sell cheaper but can not advertise it. 
Mike


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By Mike M on 01 Feb 2014 07:43 AM 
Tom Wholesale Trains Piko prices are MAP price . Most dealers sell at that price Some sell cheaper but can not advertise it. 
Mike 
Hi Mike,
I have to disagree.

Piko G 35200 G Straight Track about 13":

Conrad Germany Euro 6.49 about $8.75

Amazon (Trains on Tracks LLC) $11.95

eBay $7.49


GS Treasure Depot  $6.59

Wholesaletrains $5.59 (Members $4.91)


TOM


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

Posted By Mike M on 01 Feb 2014 07:43 AM 
Tom Wholesale Trains Piko prices are MAP price . Most dealers sell at that price Some sell cheaper but can not advertise it. 
Mike 
Adding to Mike's reply, you might also look at the LGB Christmas Starter set that Wholesale trains has on sale. 
It's a Porter with a couple cars, Brass .332 Track & Power Supply. Check out their flyers in GR Mag or online at their web site.
Make sure you call them, before ordering to be sure they have the item 

You might also give Robbie a call at RLD Hobbies and ask him what kind of a _deal,_ he'll make you on a starter set.
He will usually give you a price cut on his listed prices, _IF_ you call & talk with him. 

Dave


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom as a dealer we are not allowed to advertise lower then their MAP price set by Piko. If they are selling lower it is the MAP price advertise This price can still be lower if you ask the dealer I know because I am taking orders on the new camelback that is cheaper then what is advertised. 
Mike


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom the advertised price of $5.59 is the MAP price from 2013 price list . You have to be a member for the lower price Which is not the advertised price That is what my point is you can get it cheaper if you ask. 
Mike


----------

